# magic items for a healer cleric



## Gilladian (Jun 25, 2012)

In an E6 campaign, I am creating a new cleric of 4th level to run around with the PCs. Their previous cleric got dragged to hell by some hellhounds last night...

I want him to be mostly a healer and a secondary fighter for this small, dungeon-delving party. They are NOT big on buffing and such. I've selected a nice bunch of healing type spells, but now I'm selecting items. 

He'll be equipped as a 4th lvl PC by wealth. Since I KNOW the party has already got a set of armor to give him, I'm going to just give him nonmagical armor.

Any other suggestions for really fun, maybe slightly off-the-wall but still healing connected magic items?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 25, 2012)

Caveat: I don't know all the rules for E6.

Metamagic rods are good for healers.  MR: Maximize makes sure you heal the most possible damage.  If you were buffing, MR: Extend would be a no brainer.  Its still a winner if you use the Vigor spells for healing, since they grant Fast Healing over a certain period of time.

Which reminds me...  Since you haven't played him, may I suggest an unusual feat combination: Extra Turning and Sacred Healing (the CompDiv version).  Being able to burn a Turn Undead attempt to give everyone in a 60' burst* Fast Healing 3 for (1 + Cha bonus)rds is *surprisingly* cost effective healing.  It doesn't sound like much, but it has enabled my Sorc/Clc/MT/Geomancer to keep his party fairly healthy, almost without expending actual spells for healing.  Burning 3 TUs translates into 45HP of healing for everyone in that burst.

Bonuses: If a target with it active drops below zero HP, it auto-stabilizes them.  It also stops continuous damage effects like the Wounding weapon enchantment.





* _EVERYBODY_- your party, allies or enemies- so be careful when you use it.


----------



## Dandu (Jun 25, 2012)

It's cheaper to grab rods of Extend spell and the Lesser Vigor line.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 25, 2012)

I realize it burns 2 feats which is not cheap, but that AoE is what makes the trick cost effective.  The first Mass Vigor spell is what, 3rd level?  (Not near my books to check.)  That means he might not even be able to do that kind of mass healing at all.

In contrast, he could conceivably do _this_ trick as low as 1st level.  Burn a Tturn and his entire party feels better...pets, familiars, companions and any NPCs in then AoE as well.  A single use would probably make anyone up to 2nd level fully healed, and would do a good job for a 3rd level character as well.


----------



## LiL KiNG (Jun 25, 2012)

For 2K (kinda pricey for 4th level's wbl) a favorite of mine is the Amulet of Retributive Healing (MIC) - 3/day whenever you cast a healing spell on an ally you gain the same amount of healing.  

We had a guy in our group who just moved, but he played a Cleric once that I wish I had learned his feat combos/items - his 0-level cure minor wounds would heal 19 pts on its own (at ECL 6)...  now he wasn't very useful in combat and didn't carry a weapon even, but his heals kept our party tank alive while he fought off 3 giants.


----------



## Gilladian (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I decided to go the boring route, gave him a +1 weapon courtesy of a player's request (their old cleric didn't have a magic weapon), and a wand of CMW and some scrolls. Since I did give him Extra Turning as a feat, I will keep Danny's feat suggestion in mind; the nice thing about E6 is that feats are fairly quick to pile up after 6th level. 

Reminding me of the Vigor spells was really good, too. I threw Lesser Vigor onto his list, anyway... We'll see if the player makes good use of it when the time comes.


----------

